# Wiring help with CIS w/lambda



## scooter3k (Dec 5, 2009)

Hi, and thanks for any help you can offer!
I currently have a JH engine that was swapped into a suzuki samurai (not by me) and converted to run on propane. I now own it and am converting it to run back on gas. I obtained all the components (I'm pretty sure) of CIS-lambda (with the Jetronic ecu and o2 sensor) to get it running back on gas, but I'm having some wiring difficulty and have a couple questions. Also, I don't have the vw fuse box, etc...just the stock suzuki unit. Have MSD ignition and coil running currently with propane, so that part of it should be worked out...just a change of timing when I switch over I think. Also, if you see any mistakes in what I think I know...please correct me! haha
So...here's where I'm having the trouble:
I'm using this wiring diagram:








I'm having trouble with the wires going into the "OXY CONTROL UNIT"...the ecu...
I have identified where the O2 sensor, OXS thermo switch, fuel enrichment switch, and frequency valve connect...
1. My first question lies with the "POWER SUPPLY RELAY FUEL INJECTION" and powering the jetronic box:
-The fuel injection relay looks to be a double relay powering both the red/yellow and green/yellow wires from the same signal, both of which are connected when the fuel pump relay is closed. However, from my jetronic box, the red/yellow and green/yellow wires are both on the same connector in the following picture (the connector that has one horizontal tab and one vertical tab and is labeled "Power?"). I'm a bit hesitant to wire both of these up to the (+) signal at the same time...is it correct to wire both of these to (+)?








1.5. I labeled the picture above too...are both of the ones next to "O2 sensor heater" for that? (got my o2 sensor on ebay, just the single wire type). A picture of the rest of the wires is below...
2. Since I'm custom wiring a bunch of this stuff, is it really necessary to use two separate relays for the fuel pump relay and the "POWER SUPPLY RELAY FUEL INJECTION"? Or can I use one relay, since the signal that closes the fuel injection relay comes from the fuel pump relay anyway?
-Here is a picture of the right half of the wires coming from the ecu (all but the power cable(s) in question). I think I've got the connectors on the right side figured out better (frequency valve, fuel enrichment switch, and OXS thermo switch). (There also seem to be extra cables going to the fuel enrichment switch and OXS thermo switch...those are the extra ground cables though, correct?)








Really really appreciate your help! Thanks a bunch








Scott


----------

